# Preffered food study



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I thought I'd just do some fun little experiment to see which of these my kids preferred. 

I'll be testing, (frozen) Bloodworms, (frozen) Brine Shrimp, and (live) Flightless Fruit Flies. 

I'll post a picture of each of the "voluntary" subjects tomorrow, but all six will be included! Vanek, Santiago, Jalaluddin, Inaiyau, Moroz Rosett, and Kristobal. 

Not quite sure how long this will last. Will probably be over the span of a few weeks. But I'll be updating and if anyone has ideas of what else I can try feel free to recommend and if I can find it I'll insert it into this!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Pictures of the babies! Excuse some of the blurry ones, some of my kids wouldn't sit still LOL
Couldn't get one of all of Inaiyau (He played a game of "Run from the camera!") but he's a dark silvery grey with pale yellow fins splotched with grey and edged in dark grey)
I'll try to start this within the next few days, this weekends just very busy.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Did a test today to see how the kids would like fruit flies. Also the first time any of them have dealt with live food (unless they had it when they were still with the breeder)

Observations:

-Santiago: Took a second to NOT focus on my finger, but once he saw the fly he immediately jumped for it, did not seem to dislike it. Though this kid would eat anything if I let him. 

-Jalaluddin: Bless his heart, he tried. He can't see the top of the water well (sight issues), and with his flakes he usually just waits for them to fall and then he gets them. He is not used to tweezers either yet, but we will work on that. He may not be ready to participate in this but I'll work with him. 

-Vanek: Took him a few minutes. Has the disadvantage of missing an eye and every time he lunged it drifted over to his bad side, but he eventually got it. Did the little open then closed his mouth in consideration after he ate it. It was not spit out so that's a good sign. 

-Inaiyau: Now, he did the spit out and re-eat it method a few times but eventually took it. 

-Moroz Rosett: Also took him a moment not to focus on my finger, but as soon as he saw it he ate it then wanted more. 

-Kristobal: Immediately took it after attention was drawn away from my finger. But he's been with me a while and knows that my finger pointing to something means to "go there" and usually ends with food for him. 

Side Note:

Each of my kids, past, present, and future all learn to follow my finger (I teach them a few tricks just to make things easier on both parties). Whether it's food or I need them to move away, they will. So oftentimes they'll focus on that instead of what they're supposed to be focusing on, hence the notes of why they had to have their attention drawn away from me. 

Question.

Does anyone know a website I could use to download videos to then paste here as a link or something? That way I can give videos of them for this?


----------



## SammiDraco (Mar 24, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> Did a test today to see how the kids would like fruit flies. Also the first time any of them have dealt with live food (unless they had it when they were still with the breeder)
> 
> Observations:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun experiment! I'm interested to see how it plays out.

You could always use YouTube or Twitch? Actually if you go to leave a comment, like say you were going to respond to me, there are several suggestions in the comment tools. (Just below your text there are all the options like Bold, Italic, Underline, color, font size, URL paperclip, picture posting from your phone, emojis, etc.) Just to the right of the emoji smiley face icon, there's an icon with three dots and an arrow pointing down. If you click on it, a drop down menu with appear. Select "_media_" and underneath the bar you would paste the media URL in, it'll see a list titled "_Approved Sites_". Those are all the sites you can use on this website to upload your videos and share in this forum. 👍


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

SammiDraco said:


> Sounds like a fun experiment! I'm interested to see how it plays out.
> 
> You could always use YouTube or Twitch? Actually if you go to leave a comment, like say you were going to respond to me, there are several suggestions in the comment tools. (Just below your text there are all the options like Bold, Italic, Underline, color, font size, URL paperclip, picture posting from your phone, emojis, etc.) Just to the right of the emoji smiley face icon, there's an icon with three dots and an arrow pointing down. If you click on it, a drop down menu with appear. Select "_media_" and underneath the bar you would paste the media URL in, it'll see a list titled "_Approved Sites_". Those are all the sites you can use on this website to upload your videos and share in this forum. 👍


I did not know that! Thank you so much!!


----------



## SammiDraco (Mar 24, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> I did not know that! Thank you so much!!


No problem! Glad I could help. 😁


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice. I’ll keep watching. I’m stuck with just pellets and flakes since live and frozen isn’t allowed in the apartment.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Dania said:


> Nice. I’ll keep watching. I’m stuck with just pellets and flakes since live and frozen isn’t allowed in the apartment.


Awww, I'm sorry. As long as they don't mind it though, right?


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Nope. I do the fluval bug bites betta and the spirulina and both are gobbled right up.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

So here's the plan! Not entirely foolproof, but it works, ya know? 😂

Experiment One:
I'm going to time how long it takes each of them to gobble up each one. And how long it takes for them to realize its there (possibly, still debating this part).
It will also be recorded how many times (if) they spit it out, and if they end up just ignoring it/letting it fall to the bottom in disgust.


Experiment Two:
I will attempt to drop in a piece of each at the same time and see which one they go after first. Though I'm sure we all know how this one will end lol

On another note.

Jalaluddin is still being debated on whether he should join or not. Poor loves now got a case of bloat but is currently being treated (using epsom) and also, my fault, I missed a couple daily checks on them all (oops). He's on the mend though and within the next 1-2 days will be added to his new 5gal.
So experiment will be on hold for a few days while he recovers.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> So here's the plan! Not entirely foolproof, but it works, ya know? 😂
> 
> Experiment One:
> I'm going to time how long it takes each of them to gobble up each one. And how long it takes for them to realize its there (possibly, still debating this part).
> ...


I have never heard of flightless fruit flies. This is so interesting and fun to read! Also, how is Jalaluddin feeling?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

YogisMom said:


> I have never heard of flightless fruit flies. This is so interesting and fun to read! Also, how is Jalaluddin feeling?


Yeah! They're interesting little things, still have their wings just can't use them. I found them at my local PetSmart! 
He's doing better! Thanks for asking! 
The bloat is completely gone now, but sadly I'm out of town today but he will be added to his new tank tomorrow! I'm excited, I always love watching them explore lol


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> Yeah! They're interesting little things, still have their wings just can't use them. I found them at my local PetSmart!
> He's doing better! Thanks for asking!
> The bloat is completely gone now, but sadly I'm out of town today but he will be added to his new tank tomorrow! I'm excited, I always love watching them explore lol
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I know right! 
Lol they really are! Whenever we have any, if I can catch them and I know we haven't set out any kind of poison/bait or anything, I'll feed them to my kiddos. Which was rarely ever until I got a container of them lol


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Good news!

Jalaluddin has been added to his new tank. So far he seems to get along with the mystery snail and the few ghost shrimp. He's swum up to them, did the little aggressive tail "wag", then he just swam off. Done it a few times so hopefully their relationship stays "won't bother you if you don't bother me"! 

He is struggling a little with the filter, but I think he just needs time to get used to it. If it gets to be too much of an issue I'll work something out. 

But here's a not so good pic, LOL

Experiment will be going again shortly!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Hey guys, so I FINALLY got around to doing one! I tested with flies today. Sorry, I didn't get a vid of some sort, honestly forgot. I'll try to grab one next time!

But here are my notes!

Fruit Fly Testing. 

Vanek: 
Round one- He Immediately went after it and had it gobbled down in eight seconds. (Floated to his bad side once)
Round two- Immediately went after it again, took ten seconds. He had to consider it before he leaped for it lol

Santiago:
Round one- Took him to notice it/not focus on me, once he saw it immediately ate it. Overall, twelve seconds.(spent half of those looking/attempting to eat me) 
Round two- Took him a while to decide if he wanted it, eventually ate it. Twenty seconds. 

Jalaluddin:
Round one- Did not take his fly. Looked at it a few times, kept ignoring it and eventually swam off. (he got flakes instead) One minute overall. 

Inaiyau:
Round one- Took a few seconds to notice it, once he did he happily ate it. Seven seconds total. 
Round two- Took a few seconds again, ate it once he saw it. Nine seconds total. 

Moroz Rosett:
Round one-Ignored it for a few seconds, finally realised this was his food for the day, and then ate it. Overall ten seconds. 
Round two- Took a second to notice, happily gobbled it up. Five seconds total. 

Kristobal:
Round one- Immediately took it. Three seconds overall. 
Round two- Also immediately ate it. Overall four seconds


So this was the fruit fly one! I'll try the blood worms next in a few days. (Probably Thursday)


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Hehe thats fun! Jedi won't eat any live food or bloodworms!! Only artemia, and that from my fingers. He is ONLY eating of my fingers!! 🤣


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I bet the Bettas are having fun participating in your study😊!

Once you‘ve finished you could do one where you watch and take down which of 2 different kinds of food they prefer (e.g. either 2 different pellet foods or 1 Pellet and 1 live at the same time)😀.

You might want to become a researcher later if you are interested in studies. A lot of what we know about animals (and humans) was due to studies like yours: watching and taking down what you see!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Hehe thats fun! Jedi won't eat any live food or bloodworms!! Only artemia, and that from my fingers. He is ONLY eating of my fingers!! 🤣


Thats really cute that he eats only off your fingers though!!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Feanor said:


> I bet the Bettas are having fun participating in your study😊!
> 
> Once you‘ve finished you could do one where you watch and take down which of 2 different kinds of food they prefer (e.g. either 2 different pellet foods or 1 Pellet and 1 live at the same time)😀.
> 
> You might want to become a researcher later if you are interested in studies. A lot of what we know about animals (and humans) was due to studies like yours: watching and taking down what you see!


I think they are! They always love food but definitely seem to be enjoying the variety. 

Actually, I might do both of those. Thank you so much for the ideas!! Those will be fun! 

I think I would enjoy that, but it might also just get stuck as a small side hobby lol


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Finally got around to doing the Bloodworms because, wow, it's already Sunday (or another day depending on timezones for y'all)
I'm not good with time management if ya'll can't tell LOL

Anyways! So here's the Bloodworm Results! 

Vanek: 
Round One- Immediately took it. Overall 7 seconds. 
Round Two- Immediately took it. Overall 6 seconds. 

Santiago: 
Round One- Immediately took it. Overall 6 seconds. 
Round Two- Immediately took it. Overall 5 seconds. 

Jalaluddin: (Y'all, I'm proud of this kid)
Round One- Missed it the first two tries, happily ate it when he got it on the third. Overall 1 minute and 41 seconds. 
Round Two- Happily took it the second time (missed the first). Overall 54 seconds. 

(You're welcome to skip this if you just want the results)
So. Jalaluddin has the really big eye issue. Which I have ruled as genetic cause A. This area has awful breeders and pet stores (I have 2 out of 4 I absolutely avoid _various reasons_) and B. his eyes have never gotten any bigger and the salt baths and IALs never did anything to help them. 
So this kid, naturally, has seeing issues. I don't think he can see above him, below him, or if it's at certain angles in front of him (He doesn't seem to be able to move his eyes well or, at all almost). So I figured out how to get the bloodworm to stick to the tweezers without it floating back up from being underwater and all, and once he saw it he took it. Missed a few times, but he did it. 
Anyways, rambling, but I'm just really proud of him and happy that I (mostly) have figured out what angles he can see from and all. 

Back to results!

Inaiyau: 
Round One- Contemplated it for a second (This child is like a fish prodigy, I could tell y'all stories but I won't right now) then he ate it. Overall 6 seconds. 
Round Two- Contemplated again for a few seconds (He's a thinker) then ate it. Overall eight seconds. 

Moroz Rosett:
Round One- Overall, 1 Minute and 4 Seconds. He missed the first time and let it drift down to lay on a leaf where he then proceeded to try and figure out how to angle himself to grab it. Couldn't figure it out, so I picked it up with my fingers and he ate it from them. 
Round Two- Had to consider the tweezers for a bit, or else he was just overthinking his aim, eventually took it. Overall 27 seconds. 

Kristobal:
Round One- Missed it once, but did immediately go after it. Overall 7 seconds. 
Round Two- Had a few misses, did immediately go after it again though. Overall 9 seconds. 

On another note. 
I think I'm having as much fun with this as they are. Just all their different reactions that go with their personalities, quite entertaining. 
Also, I will be doing the Brine Shrimp in a few days. So I will get those here as soon as I can bring myself to remember again. Might need to try setting a reminder LOL (Will do that, actually)


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I love your betta's names! They are amazing!! I am terrible at giving names!.... My cats name is.....Snoopy! 🤣


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> I love your betta's names! They are amazing!! I am terrible at giving names!.... My cats name is.....Snoopy! 🤣


Thanks!! 
I'm not very good either, but a little while on Google gives some great results! LOL
That is an absolutely precious name!!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

🤣 🤣 but Snoopy is a DOG from a cartoon!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> 🤣 🤣 but Snoopy is a DOG from a cartoon!


True! 
But cats can be really curious too


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I am.. ashamed.. on how long it took me to get back to this. So sorry guys, life just decided to get in the way, ya know? lol

Anyways! Here are the results for Brine Shrimp! I'll make a separate post for the result. 

Vanek: 
1- Immediately went after it. Overall five seconds
2- Missed once, but went after it quickly, ten seconds total. 

Santiago: 
1- Took a moment to notice it but happily took it. Nine seconds overall
2- Immediately took, overall four seconds

Jalaluddin: (Did the trick I discovered in the bloodworm trial, worked great this time too)
1- Contemplated it for a moment but then took it. Overall fifteen seconds
2- Immediately took it, overall ten seconds

Inaiyau:
1- Dropped it and let it fall for a tad then decided to take it once he refound it (literally charged in front of the tweezers and grabbed it before I could to try and regive it to him LOL) Overall twenty seconds
2- Contemplated it for a moment but took it, overall fifteen seconds

Moroz Rosett:
1- Had to think about it, but took it. Overall nine seconds
2- Thought my finger was food originally, leapt for that, looked all offended when he found out that it was not food. Then saw the actual food and happily ate it while "glaring" at me, overall eleven seconds 

Kristobal:
1- Immediately took, overall ten seconds (swimming struggles, he's alright though)
2- Immediately went after it, missed one, but took it. Thirteen seconds total. 

So that was that experiment! I'll do the other in.. I can't even give you a definite answer but it'll be soon LOL
And I'll give the results of this one in another post once I tally it up (it'll be posted today, promise)

On another fun note, just an extra. My one mouse (she lost her cagemate a few weeks ago, that's why she's alone) is a very snoopy little thing and kept begging for the food I was giving the bettas. And was all offended that she didn't get their food (she got a treat though). Looked at me all pathetic like, "But Mom! No food for Chyme? The Chyme wants food!" She begs _almost _worse than the six betta boys combined.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

My betta 1- ate a brine shrimp in 1.23seconds! 2- ate the second shrimp in 1.17 seconds! Is he sooooo hungry?? 🤣


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> My betta 1- ate a brine shrimp in 1.23seconds! 2- ate the second shrimp in 1.17 seconds! Is he sooooo hungry?? 🤣


Woah, that's impressive!! 
All mine are like no we need to think about this first! What if the tweezers will attack us?! or that's not actually food!? LOL


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

LOL! 😋 I feed mine with my finger!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Oooh that's awesome, I really should try that!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

So, I tallied up by what they ate the fastest. And combined results. So there's both individual and as a group. 

Individual preferred food:

Vanek: Bloodworms
Combined times: 
Fruit flies- 18 seconds
Bloodworms- 13 seconds
Brine Shrimp- 15 seconds

Santiago: Bloodworms
Combined times: 
Fruit flies- 32 seconds
Bloodworms- 11 seconds
Brine Shrimp- 13 seconds

Jalaluddin: Brine Shrimp
Combined times:
Fruit flies- 1 minute (did not eat fly)
Bloodworms- 2 minutes 35 seconds
Brine Shrimp- 25 seconds

Inaiyau: Bloodworms
Combined times: 
Fruit flies- 16 seconds
Bloodworms- 14 seconds
Brine Shrimp- 35 seconds

Moroz Rosett: Fruit flies
Combined times: 
Fruit flies- 15 seconds
Bloodworms- 1 minute 31 seconds
Brine Shrimp- 20 seconds

Kristobal: Fruit flies
Combined times: 
Fruit flies- 7 seconds
Bloodworms- 16 seconds
Brine Shrimp- 23 seconds


Group favourite: Bloodworms

Fruit flies- 2 votes

Bloodworms- 3 votes

Brine Shrimp- 1 vote


So that's the end of that one! Hope ya'll had as much fun as me and the boys did!
I'll do the second one sometime soon. I'm not even going to try and give an estimate cause we saw how that worked out last time. LOL


----------

